# SO I have to help pay for the blown up power stn



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

My electric bill was 550 euros and 31 euros was a surcharge

When I queried this extra I was told that it is to help fund the new power station

WHY do I have to pay for someone elses mistakes ????????????????????


----------



## Puffik (Nov 27, 2011)

Because this a state owned entity and ultimately however it is paid for the money will come out of the Public's pockets either through contributions through taxation - and the House of Reps has just approved a subsidy out of taxation - or through our electric bills, either overtly through the surcharge or through the proportion of our bills that goes on the insurance.

Please remember thet the blast was NOT the fault of the EAC.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Puffik said:


> Because this a state owned entity and ultimately however it is paid for the money will come out of the Public's pockets either through contributions through taxation - and the House of Reps has just approved a subsidy out of taxation - or through our electric bills, either overtly through the surcharge or through the proportion of our bills that goes on the insurance.
> 
> Please remember thet the blast was NOT the fault of the EAC.


I actually don t have to remember anything except for the fact that if my bill is 500 and someone elses is 100 I PAY A LOT MORE FOR THE STAtION

and trust me I don t care whose fault it was the thing blew up it wasn t mine !!!! And furthermore we had 2 months of continuous interrupted supply so as far as I m concerned they have no right to take the money without even telling me why - democractic society hahahahaha - what a joke


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

philly said:


> My electric bill was 550 euros and 31 euros was a surcharge
> 
> When I queried this extra I was told that it is to help fund the new power station
> 
> WHY do I have to pay for someone elses mistakes ????????????????????


Don't be so selfish philly: our bills in the UK are going to fund many 'power source' projects. You are only requested to pay 31 Euro (about 25 quid) but residents monthly bills have increasd.

We are paying for ugly pylons - we don't want these nor did we ask for them!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

SWJ said:


> Don't be so selfish philly: our bills in the UK are going to fund many 'power source' projects. You are only requested to pay 31 Euro (about 25 quid) but residents monthly bills have increasd.
> 
> We are paying for ugly pylons - we don't want these nor did we ask for them!


Trust me I pay for enough here and taking money from my family without asking me first is just not on ..... selfish - whatever you want to call me carry on I am voicing my opinion as I am entitled to and you to yours

My family all pay their taxes here and to me thats sufficient !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

No doubt you'll be the same person who moans when you get some benefit out of the oil and gas exploration that's happening. 

How dare they lower their gas costs now that they are gas rich I'll hear you scream! Why am I paying less than I'm used!! Why should their riches find their way to my pocket??


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

philly said:


> Trust me I pay for enough here and taking money from my family without asking me first is just not on ..... selfish - whatever you want to call me carry on I am voicing my opinion as I am entitled to and you to yours
> 
> My family all pay their taxes here and to me thats sufficient !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Likewise philly: we all pay our taxes and the annoy the heck out of me too. I agree taking money from your account without asking is not on, but did they not write to you informing you? 

Re: our pylons. They didn't ask us either they just went on and have started the project. We are fighting our cause but probably for nothing though..


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Zin - actually, no that wont be the case so reel your neck in

SJW another honest poster thank you

As everyone I have spoken to feels the same its strange that no-one else is honest enough to express their concern at having money taken willy nilly and if you don t pay it your electricity would be disconnected mmmmmm let me think about the honesty and integrity of that


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

philly said:


> Zin - actually, no that wont be the case so reel your neck in
> 
> SJW another honest poster thank you
> 
> As everyone I have spoken to feels the same its strange that no-one else is honest enough to express their concern at having money taken willy nilly and if you don t pay it your electricity would be disconnected mmmmmm let me think about the honesty and integrity of that



Its kinda like, if your car blows up, it may not be your fault, but if you dont pay for the repair then you dont get to use the car

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It seems this thread is getting a little out of hand. Its fine for people to view their opinions but please do not get nasty with each other.

As far as I am concerned the relatively small surcharge we have to pay towards the cost of the new power station is peanuts compared to the unexpected 300euros the government have suddenly without warning demanded from businesses, no matter how small.
Our accountant says he thinks it is for helping to pay the pensions for the fat lazy government officials who spend so much time chatting over coffee that they never get any work done.
So while the 31 euros you are being charged will benefit everyone, the 300 euros we have to pay will not be of any benefit to us whatsoever.


----------



## Puffik (Nov 27, 2011)

I think the civil servants (and in particular their union leadership) along with many in the higher political echelons (deputies etc) are increasingly out of touch with ordinary Cypriots, and the pay and perks they get *which the taxpayers pay for *are the stuff of which dreams asre mades of for most Cypriots not in Government service. 

On the topic the EAC has to repair/replace the power station which was destroyed through no fault of the EAC and someone has to pay for it.

Sad to say there is no way to make El Presidente or his ministers and the senior civil servants involved pay for it all persoanally, so either the consumer who wants electricity or the taxpayer who funds the government, which is the party to blame, has to pay.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Puffik said:


> I think the civil servants (and in particular their union leadership) along with many in the higher political echelons (deputies etc) are increasingly out of touch with ordinary Cypriots, and the pay and perks they get *which the taxpayers pay for *are the stuff of which dreams asre mades of for most Cypriots not in Government service.
> 
> On the topic the EAC has to repair/replace the power station which was destroyed through no fault of the EAC and someone has to pay for it.
> 
> Sad to say there is no way to make El Presidente or his ministers and the senior civil servants involved pay for it all persoanally, so either the consumer who wants electricity or the taxpayer who funds the government, which is the party to blame, has to pay.


How much more forgiving if the President and his cronies offered a lump sum from their salaries as a good will gesture to Cyprus for their lack of responsibility.

Do you believe in Santa?

Me neither.....

Try and have a good Christmas forum members, and lets hope for a happier New Year in Cyprus' economy.


----------

